# Visa help?



## nikitakelly (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi
I'm an Australian living in the UK on a Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa, and I would like to spend a year working in Italy. Has anyone had any experience with applying for an Italian working holiday visa? I'm having a lot of trouble finding the information I need, even after contacting the Italian embassy.
Sorry if this is in the wrong category, I wasn't sure if it was more suited to the UK or Italy forum!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Does this help? Working Holiday Agreement - Australian Embassy


----------



## nikitakelly (Feb 18, 2015)

It's more helpful than the link provided by the Italian embassy in London, so thank you. But I need to know if/how I can apply for the visa while in the UK.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

nikitakelly said:


> It's more helpful than the link provided by the Italian embassy in London, so thank you. But I need to know if/how I can apply for the visa while in the UK.


It seems to say that is not an option...



> Three basic steps have to be followed in order for an Australian citizen to remain in Italy and work under the Working Holiday Visa Agreement:
> 
> 1. Obtain the Working Holiday visa from the Italian Consulate which is closest to your place of residence in Australia;


You may very well need to return to Australia in order to obtain the working holiday visa. Have you contacted the Italian consulate nearest to your legal address in Australia? Perhaps they can offer additional options.


----------



## nikitakelly (Feb 18, 2015)

I have, just waiting for a response. I'm not sure if I'm considered a resident of the UK for the length of my visa, since it's a 2 year one.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You are currently resident in the UK while you there and hold a youth mobility visa.


----------



## nikitakelly (Feb 18, 2015)

Brilliant, thank you so much!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The problem is the London consulate won't be setup to handle that sort of visa. They likely don't even have the form.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Visit this site: Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti

Select Australia from the box on the left and United Kingdom from the box on the right. Under "Reason for Visit" select Elective Residence and then click Confirm. Notice how the next page brings up directions for applying for the visa at an Italian consulate within the UK?

Now, go back one page and select Work Vacations from the dropdown and click Confirm. The next page now says, 

"1. Application for a "work vacation" visa can only by made at the diplomatic-consular representation of your country, which must have an agreement in force with Italy on this type of entry."

This leads me to believe that you have no choice but to return to Australia in order to apply for the Working Holiday visa.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Correct. Italy requires that you apply in your country of citizenship for this type of visa.


----------

